# I hate when they do that



## Alex_B (Apr 18, 2008)

You set up your camera, tweak the settings, shoot ... aaaand ... *bugger!*


----------



## Jeff Canes (Apr 18, 2008)

Maybe you need to pay your models better


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 18, 2008)

Is that the Ambassador Bridge at Detroit in the background?


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 18, 2008)

*Jeff:* That would be beyond my budget 

*Antarctican:* Actually, yes


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 18, 2008)

Aw that is a shame.


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 19, 2008)

lol, could have been worse... if she was a human model and did that, she would most certainly drown in the next few minutes


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 19, 2008)

Ach well ............. *sigh* .
It still shows that you had done well in adjusting your camera to the situation! Focus was all right, exposure (visibly difficult with the glittering water as your background!) was right, and now the detail in the wing feathers is nice.


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 19, 2008)

I took one before this one, where the settings where messed up to be honest


----------

